# Future Police Officer needs info



## Mattyc (Nov 16, 2003)

Hey guys, let me first start off by saying you all by far are the coolest bravest guys out there and probabbly have one of the most respected jobs ever, My name is Matt I am a 21 year old male and i live in Western Mass. Since i was a child I have always wanted to be a cop, now that im old enough to do somthing about it I am getting more and more excited. The Civil Service exam is unfortunately not going to be held for another 2 years at least so I am looking for info on what youy think I should do in the meantime? I just got hooked up with a really good job working for the Highway dept. in my town I just got my cdl permit and im going in a month to get my cdl license my uncle got me this job and its starting me at $13.50 an hour so I have 2 years to save money for whatever i need to buy, I definetly want to go to the academy, so i know thats at least 2 grand i need to save but what can i do as far as studying goes? Is there a law book or any thing im also taking a firearms saftey course I am working out now alot, i quit smoking and changed my diet so i am serious about this its just a big wait so any study info you guys have for me or if you guys can e mail me and talk to me anything you can do would be great thanks so much hopefully ill hear from you guys soon please feel free to e mail me thank you again 
[email protected]


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

The first thing I would do is find the period (.) key on my keyboard. It is wedged between the comma (,) l, and slash (/) keys. Once I found this period key, I would use it at the end of a complete thought. Then I would start a new sentence for my next complete thought. #-o 

Alright, that was a joke. But, to be serious, if you want to score well on the exam and get a job as a PO, you need to work on your grammar. Nobody (including many jobs outside LE) is going to hire someone that cannot write well.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

First thing to buy is a bible.

Second thing to buy is a box of tissue.

Third thing to buy is a degree.

Fourth thing to buy is a big frigin clock.

Because you will pray, wipe away tears of disappointment, obtain the degree to comfort you through the depression of waiting(makes you feel pretty good, expecially those really good electives), and the big frigin clock is so you can watch the time go by as you wait for the next exam, the next score, the next list, and the next group of veterans who have preference over you get hired.

Actually,

Just keep in shape and stay focused on your goal. Civil Service from what it seems to be right place, right time.......never know...you may be the one.


----------



## Mattyc (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks guys for the comments, Phuzz, I understand where your coming from I have always been bad on my grammar and that is somthing i will also work on, I will take these and use them, any more comments please leave them, these helped me alot and i love hearing from real cops because you guys are now where i want to be in a few years you never know I might be the rookie your showing the ropes to one day, Thanks again and please feel free to leave more


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

It's always good to be aware of the laws in your own state, there really isn't one specific "law book" that you could read to get some info and the tests aren't based on that anyway... but it never hurts to know, you can read up on your MA General Laws at www.mass.gov .

Stay away from those bogus classes they advertise in the newpaper that are supposed to help you with the Civil Service exam, they're unnecessary.

If you want some practice for the next exam, check out the police exam guides in the bookstore usually found by the study guides for SAT's, etc.

In the meantime, if you want to gain some experience, try working as a dispatcher or finding a department to sponsor you for a reserve/intermittent academy class.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Why leave your towns Highway Dept? Thats a great job!!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Yeah, they're probably going to merge that with the police department soon, anyway. So you'll be in like flint!


----------

